# how to straighten a sapling into a nice straight stick



## Bkeepr (Aug 30, 2012)

Question:  I have some dried ironwood saplings (American hophornbeam) that are straight enough for walking sticks but I would like to get one really straight to attach to a spear head.  I like the ironwood because if you whack anything with it hard enough, it splits lengthwise instead of busting in two so you can continue to use it.  I have heard of steaming the wood.  Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 30, 2012)

Once it's dried, as you're stating, you will have to steam it to straighten it. Not sure how hophorn will respond to steaming, just have to try (some woods will not do). 
Have to make a "sweat box" and devise a way to introduce steam into it over a period of time to soften then have a way to clamp it straight until it cures out. Not going to do this with a hand held steamer.
Lot of trouble when you can get straight grain hickory or ash with the same shear characteristics.
Another alternative is to choose a larger diameter hophorn and shave it "straight" to your desired shaft size.

(thought a spear was for poking not whacking)
Good luck.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 30, 2012)

Never tried steaming sticks, but I have clamped and or used
weight to "clamp" Hickory or Oak saplings untill they dry....


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 31, 2012)

Whacking or thrusting with the butt is plan "B" when the spear head snaps or get bent!   Thanks!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2012)

Hophornbeam straightens fairly well with heat if it's not too big a piece-I've made several bows out of it and have had to straighten a few kinks on a couple of them. If the wood is already dry, steaming may cause it to check and crack really badly. Direct heat is usually better on dry wood. A heat gun like they use to strip paint is one of the better things to use, but a very low flame on a gas grill will work too. I would grease the area you want to bend down with crisco, wrap it in foil, and heat gently until it's pliable, then hold it where you want it until it's cooled down some. You usually need to over-correct a little, as it will spring back a bit when you let go. If it won't respond to direct heat, fill a coffee can 3/4 full of water and bring it to a boil on your stove or a camp stove. Put the section you want to bend over the can, then cover the wood and top of the can tightly with foil and let it steam for 45 minutes or so, then bend it quickly before it cools.


----------

